# [SOLVED] Cannot access network share from Terminal Server



## scottiamit (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi. I have 2 machines, one running active directory, DNS and file shares with our data storage connected. The other running Terminal Services for our staff.

Both machines are Windows 2003 64 Bit.

From the terminal server if I type \\servername or \\serveripaddress I can see all shares as expected, however I can only access the shares from \\serveripaddress\sharename, from \\servername\sharename I receive the error:

"\\servername\sharename is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The specified server cannot perform the requested operation."

I have checked the permissions and Domain Users, Administrators etc all have permissions, I have even reset the permissions on a share (including sub folders) but still not luck.

I thought it may be a DNS issue so added the servername and ipaddress to the hosts file on the terminal server just in case but again no luck. I can ping servername and serveripaddress just fine and again since browsing the server via \\servername or \\serveripaddress shows the shares in both cases I presume DNS is OK. The primary DNS for both machines TCP/IP v4 is the file server (non terminal server machine). I have also enabled NetBios on both machines just in case.

I have rebooted both machines and no resolve. everything works fine accessing \\serveripaddress\sharename and \\servername\sharename from other machines so appears to only be the terminal server.

I have also removed antivirus/firewalls from bother machines and rebooted.

The issue was discovered as users were trying to login and getting profile and folder redirection errors. In AD the Terminal Services Profile and Desktop and My Docs etc were being redirected to shares like \\servername\sharename so I changed all of these to be \\serveripaddress\sharename which is kind of a workaround.

Thanks in advance for your assistance, this is driving me nuts!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access network share from Terminal Server*

"I can only access the shares from \\serveripaddress\sharename, from \\servername\sharename"

Usual sign your dns name resolution is not correct. You have a Host and PTR record for the server in dns?
if so what is the workstation pointed to for dns?


----------



## scottiamit (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access network share from Terminal Server*

Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes DNS records all exist for all servers in the domain. My first thought was DNS but I can ping, resolve and browse the server OK from the workstation (terminal server) it is just the actual shares giving issue and only from this machine. DNS has been active and working unchanged for over a year. The workstation has the file server set as its primary DNS host and our internet gateway/firewall as its secondary DNS. It is all very odd. I am starting to think it may be a file/folder permission or corruption issue so I have scheduled a chkdsk /f to happen on the data storage unit at reboot so will see what that turns up (if anything).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access network share from Terminal Server*

from the terminal server do a nslookup servername. Does it resolve correctly?

Good thought on running the chkdsk. Always start at the foundation and work up.


----------



## scottiamit (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access network share from Terminal Server*

Yes nslookup resolves fine and uses the DNS server to lookup as you would expect. Just have to wait for tonight so I can do a reboot and let the chkdsk run as staff using the servers and data at the moment. Cheers.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access network share from Terminal Server*

Where are your shared folders at? 
I have ran into this issue with a NAS and I had forgot to put in the DNS under networking for NAS configuration 
so check that


----------



## buzza24 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Cannot access network share from Terminal Server*

I would check you permissions. There are two levels of share permissions for Windows. There are Share Permissions and File/folder Permissions.

These are tricky to balance so for my small networks, I set the share permission for Full Control to Everyone, and then set the folder security to restrict it to selected users.

Have a look and let us know how you go.


----------



## scottiamit (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access network share from Terminal Server*

Hi guys, thanks for your suggestions. I didn't think it was permissions as they had all been working fine and unchanged, I reset them for a folder just to be sure and I still had the same problem where I could access fine via IP and not server name. It turned out the chkdsk /f fixed the issue for us so it must of been some kind of corruption or something.Weird but so glad it is resolved now as it dragged on for a week as each time I made changes I had to reboot so had to schedule night time reboots so staff could still work. The main data storage is direct attached via SAS and isn IBM3000 storage array. Thanks again. Scott.


----------

